# What's the Last Irrational Thing You Did?



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

I always spend a lot of money on books.

But I know I most probably won't read all of them.

Heh.

Knowledge through osmosis is what I'm trying to do. Hasn't worked thus far but... eventually it will, I hope XD


----------



## misstheground (Mar 11, 2012)

Being on this site right now instead of doing my work.


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

I read a whole series of romance pocketbooks, squealed like a lovesick teenager and laughingly swooned at the corny scenes. (17 books, finished it in 2 days, that's how addicting it was) Sheesshh... :dry:



(but honestly, I enjoyed reading it :tongue:..though how embarrassing it is :blushed: )


----------



## RedX (Jun 4, 2012)

I fell really hard and fast for a Type 6 ENTP (100% non-committal!) and came here (personality cafe) to consult the internet on what to do. There is no rationality with emotions. Sadly.

Oh. And I'm wasting my time here instead of reading or something more useful.


----------



## KneeSeekerArrow (Jan 8, 2012)

I accidentally looked at the sun with my naked eyes for over 30 seconds today. Am I going go blind? : (


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

KneeSeekerArrow said:


> I accidentally looked at the sun with my naked eyes for over 30 seconds today. Am I going go blind? : (


When I was a kid I use to sit and stare at the sun and lit light bulbs all the damn time just to see the shiny colors when I looked away. Hell, in Jr. High I watched an entire solar eclipse via the reflection in a window sill instead of using the little box with a slit that we made in class. In my mid 20's I was given an eye exam and yelled at for reading the lines that no one should be able to see, let alone read, and actually getting them right. I'm betting you're probably okay if you only looked for 30 seconds.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

I used my Ne. That irrational enough for you?


----------



## zebraf301 (May 26, 2012)

I trust my irrational moves, they are always my best moves, therefore perfectly rational. Really, I'm not just playing on semantics, it's the frustrating truth.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

said hello to my manager just before closing time lol

then I thought "why would someone ever..."

then I thought "fuck it, I say hello to whoever the fuck I want whenever I want" 

yeah!


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

Get back at the person who was souring out on me without a valid reason.


----------



## Shazbot (Dec 9, 2011)

Driving while high.

P.S.: I'd not recommend it.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

The only thing rolls off the top of my head is probably the 1.5 hour walk I took in the rain yesterday. It doesn't feel too irrational to me. It was exercise, a break from the summer heat, and it was kinda fun and relaxing.
I probably looked ridiculous. I had no umbrella, and for most of the trip I gave up fighting my stupid rain jacket hood to stay on, so I was letting my head, hair, and the lower half of my body get drenched while preserving my torso. People were probably like, "Wtf???" as they drove past me.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

To care about the feelings of a bully.


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

To solve _a_ sum in an exam which I found interesting. It had taken me half an hour, whereas my exam time was limited only for an hour. I could easily solve the other ones to score more marks instead of solving that only one. I'll probably score 6 or 8 out of 30.  But then I would not be able sleep well tonight if I didn't. :/


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

I said good night to someone and it was awkward...just to fill the silence.


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

Surfing on PerC instead of studying.:mellow:


----------

